# Carbonda Chinese Ripmo copy?



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks like it. No pricing yet… FM 1003 coming soon - NEWS CENTER - Carbonda Sports Equipment Co., Ltd.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

That doesn't have DW-Link. Not even close to a copy.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Geo on a L. Ripmo 1238WB, 435CS, 475 Reach. vs. 1263WB, 445CS 475 Reach. Won't be as quick.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Looks like a Chipmo - Copy to look like a Ripmo (or mojo), but with out the bits that actually make the bike what it is. So in the end crap.


----------



## zooky (Jan 24, 2021)

looks half decent!


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> That doesn't have DW-Link. Not even close to a copy.


Is it linkage driven single pivot? Maybe there is a link in the lower pivot...hard to tell?


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

It doesn't even seem close to a Ripmo. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

It's like the worst of both worlds


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Sure, other than the different geometry and suspension design, pretty much the same thing.


----------



## zooky (Jan 24, 2021)

Apparently 180mm front and rear travel on this Carbonda frame.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Carbonda sounds like Honda ate a lot of pizza.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks terrible.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Why? No resale value, might as well pay up front for something that you can offload in the future...


----------



## Pedaling_Mayhem (Mar 25, 2021)

I put this little side by side photo together. I'm not seeing much of that Ripmo in this Carbonda myself. The Carbonda looks very very unsophisticated and old school to me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Pedaling_Mayhem said:


> I put this little side by side photo together. I'm not seeing much of that Ripmo in this Carbonda myself. The Carbonda looks very very unsophisticated and old school to me.
> 
> View attachment 1968856


People with less experience with bikes are focusing on the yoke mount and thinking since they share the yoke mount they must be similar. Even bikes that share the same suspension arrangement, like dual links, does not guarantee they have similar wheel/axle paths. In this case, the suspension type is radically different.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

To me, the upper linkage vaguely resembles an SB-150, but the lower link looks like a traditional single pivot.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Was going to say it visually looks more like a Yeti without Switch and before they moved the shock to the top tube.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Idk why everyone's shitting on it. Not a ripmo copy but geo is relatively dialed, i'd ride that thing over a boring ass ripmo for sure.

edit no bottle cage mount....it's a turd


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

It looks like a Ripmo through beer goggles.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

kapusta said:


> It looks like a Ripmo through beer goggles.


Maybe dirty beer goggles filled with piss warm beer.


----------

